# A 2nd pup a bad idea?



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Hey Guys

My GSD male pup is about 5 months old now an he is doing great. I have the chance to get a beautiful female pup at 8 weeks old and Im kinda thinking about taking her home. However, I have read stories about waiting until 1 dog is fully grown etc etc..I understand it will be alot of work, I do work from home and have all the time in the world.

The prime reason I want another pup is so my male pup has a good playmate. The dogs in this neighborhood are mostly toy dogs which don't seem to like my pup or pit bulls which I am not fond of letting my pup play with them. 

Is there anything I should take into consideration other than alot more work and a bigger food bill? Is this a dumb idea? Has anyone had success with 2 pups so close in age? Please guys I really want to know what I'm in for and want to hear out all possible negatives other than what I listed.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd wait at least 1-2 years before adding a second pup. Especially since the dog you have now probably hasn't hit the butt-hole teenage phase. I'm sure once he does, you'll either be glad you didn't get a second pup, or kicking yourself and going insane because you did.

And getting a second dog for the sole reason that you want a playmate for your dog isn't a good reason to add another, IMO.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Personally I would wait till a year or atleast very close. Your pup will just now start entering its most unruly and difficult phase of life, and it can last several months... 

That said, we are getting a pup soon. Abbie is not quite to a year yet, but she is 10 months. It would have been much more difficult a few months ago. We are training alot though, and just recently joined the local SchH club

Make sure you have a good foundation


----------



## BeautifulChaos (Aug 15, 2011)

Something to consider is that although you are looking for a playmate for your 5 month old, he is likely going to play too rough for an 8 week old pup. At 5 months, most dogs just can't contain themselves during play - not all, but most. I would be worried that he may accidentally hurt the pup.

Also, the 8 wk old may end up bonding to your older pup since they are so close in age. With dogs, you want to be the most interesting thing to them. You will want to be able to spend time training with each dog separately and walk them separately - when the youngest is at an appropriate age for walking that is.

You already know about the work load being doubled.

Do you consider your current dog to be a good role model? Dogs learn a lot from each other and I always advise people to make sure their current dog has good behavior before adding in another. They learn both the good and bad habits from each other - that's twice the jumping up, twice the barking, etc.

Ultimately, it's what you feel is the right choice. Can it be done? Absolutely. But it's difficult.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Please wait. Taking on another puppy while your current dog is only a baby himself its crazy IMO. You will be splitting your time in half with each dog and at such a young age they need you all to themelves. 
The new puppy may bond with your current dog and not you so training will be torture. What if the new pup screams the house down when ever your current dog is out of sight or vise versa. 
I really wanted to add another puppy when Rio was about 6 months old. Then she hit the teenage stage and I was laughing at the idea of me trying to handle 2 of her. She "forgot" her training, developed seperation anxiety and honestly turned into the biggest pain in the butt! Even at 1year and 5 months I still dont think she is in a place where I want to add another dog. 
Wait


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You just got your current puppy less than 2 months ago and you've had a few issues training him that youve posted on here.

You had another puppy that you just gave away about a year ago for whatever reason.

Stop bringing dogs in and work on the one you have. When that dog is trained in a couple years, then ask this question again.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

You are in the honeymoon phase of your pup! Wait a few more months , and realize the effort your pup takes to raise/train correctly. My vote, Wait until two years old. You can play with your puppy and he can still have lots of fun!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

_"_The prime reason I want another pup is so my male pup has a good playmate."

If you have time, that's what your pup wants the most. Your time and attention. Hard to overestimate the value of one on one training.

I wouldn't get another dog until your current pup is well trained. A well trained dog has a good influence on puppy.

Better to long for the second dog than be sorry you put yourself and your current pup in overload.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

All I have to say is there will always be another dog that needs a home.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> You just got your current puppy less than 2 months ago and you've had a few issues training him that youve posted on here.
> 
> You had another puppy that you just gave away about a year ago for whatever reason.
> 
> Stop bringing dogs in and work on the one you have. When that dog is trained in a couple years, then ask this question again.



Lucy - if you are not being helpful please do not speak of what you don't know, you can keep your negative thoughts the next time you see my name attached to any post on here.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

My pup now is fully house trained (accidents once in a while), he does not bark inside unless he is hungry, thirsty or needs to go outside for a bathroom run. 

My dog is a good role model so far. He is great around all dogs and people, he has been getting tons of socialization and overall just great. Yeah, he does act silly an stubborn at times and everything is always a game, but that is expected of a pup. I remember a female being easier to train than a male, so getting a female pup shouldn't be all that hard. 

I keep my male created as he still can have an occasional accident and if I cant keep my eyes glued to him every min he is out, he stays in the crate as part of crate training. 

OK, I heard alot of people saying no.. Has anyone that said no done this before? I am really looking for feedback from users who experienced it first hand. I have read other posts where users had success in doing this, but would like more feedback from anyone who actually done this as the experience is then first hand.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Lauren has had pups from the same litter before (LaRen) as have many other members on here that have yet to chime in, but I'm sure they will.

I've had a few people (Lauren included) talk to me about the benefits of waiting, and as much as I'd like to go ahead and get another puppy (Alex is just over a year old now, about 16 months) I've put that thought on hold and just have to hold onto the puppy fever that seems to burn me sometimes. It's hard, but it can be done. 

I know you probably don't want my opinion, since I haven't 100% personally gone through this - but my parents (when I was a teenager, about 10 years ago) got two larger dogs around the same age. Maybe a few months apart. It was horrible - and it never got any better. That's not to say that it's impossible and that you cannot do it. It seems you have put some thought into it regarding the extra time and money that will need to be spent, but from what I have seen in my household/parents' household, it can be very difficult and stressful.

The more I think of a puppy, the more I realize I want to train my dog to be as perfect as she can at her obedience, and stop the counter/garbage surfing that she developed lately. She had started to mature, and for a whole month I thought maybe she was going to be like my Chihuahua and just be done acting like a crazed baboon - this is my first GSD/large breed to raise from a young pup, and I am getting quite the lesson. Alex has recently started to go through the 'i'm ignoring mommy' stage. She knows plenty of commands, and if I have a tasty enough treat will listen - but outside of listening when there's a tasty treat involved or when she wants, it's been stressful with just her lately. She's decided that she is, indeed, still a puppy. She just doesn't realize she's about 56lbs of puppy.

But that's just my experience and opinion. As others have said, it is ultimately up to you. Best of luck in whatever choice you make!

Oh, and on a side-note, as others have also said your pup is about to enter the butt-hole stage of his growth. Mine hit it about 6-7 months and didn't stop until about 9 months. She forgot that she was potty-trained, forgot I'd taught her anything, and tried to eat walls and floors (even being VERY stimulated, both mind and body). She did the 'ignore what everyone says' thing, too, and my frustration couldn't have been more. I wondered 'WHERE DID I GO WRONG?! WHY IS SHE BEING SO BAD AND NOT GOING POTTY OUTSIDE ALL THE TIME ANYMORE?!' but after reading up on it realized that the reverting is common at that age.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wait until your current puppy is well behaved, trained and mature before bringing in another puppy. You need to form a strong bond with your current puppy and that takes time.​ 
Puppies have a very naughty teenager stage between 8-12 months and that is when you need to up your training and be consistant with them, this is when they need the most work. 


I would wait until your current pup is at least 1.5 years old before bringing in another puppy.

Puppies close in age can cause them to fight as they mature, not to mention that they will both be seniors at the same time, seniors are VERY expensive and they could pass away within months of each other and that is double the heartbreak

You would need to spend alot of one on one time with each puppy, if they spend too much time together they will bond with each other and choose each other over you.​ 

I am talking from experience, I raised 2 siblings, male and female, at the same time and it was extremely difficult, both dogs did not get the amount of attention they deserved and I would never do it again. Not to mention that the male was quicker at learning and the female was slower so she required more time for training and I didn't have the time to give her what she needed.​


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Alexandria610 said:


> Lauren has had pups from the same litter before (LaRen) as have many other members on here that have yet to chime in, but I'm sure they will.
> 
> I've had a few people (Lauren included) talk to me about the benefits of waiting, and as much as I'd like to go ahead and get another puppy (Alex is just over a year old now, about 16 months) I've put that thought on hold and just have to hold onto the puppy fever that seems to burn me sometimes. It's hard, but it can be done.


Thanks Lauren.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Luna was 7 months old when I brought in Apollo. Granted, he was around the year old at the time, but still very puppy-ish and had very little training.

Training becomes A LOT harder because you really have to crate one pup while working with the other. Luna LOVES to train, so we had trouble with her getting very upset when she realized we were training Apollo and not her. 

Some of the things we had trained out of Luna reappeared. She learned bad habits from Apollo, such as jumping up. We had to start over on that one. He also wasn't housetrained and occasionally she would see him go on the carpet and then decide it would be okay for her, too. Had she been older and her commands more solid, she would've likely taught him good habits, not the other way around.

I have three dogs around the same age: Luna is going to be three in November, Apollo turned three in June, and Nova turned four in July. Let me tell you, I am not looking forward to them becoming senior dogs and potentially losing all three of them within relatively short spans of one another.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Thanks Lauren.


 No problem Lauren. You really helped me out when I was considering a pup (especially with the male/female thing) and I definitely don't want to take that advice for granted or hoard it for myself.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Sofie is just about a year older than Jack.

I worked with a k9 handler weekly with Sofie. She had a reliable sit, down, down stay (could put her on a street corner and walk two blocks away while she ignored whatever foot traffic passed her). She had good recall etc..

She has been a good influence on Jack.

I, however, wish there was a bigger gap between the two.

I didn't have the same uninterrupted time with Jack and now I have to think about losing them around the same time when they age.

I wish I had at least 3 years between them.

Take in to consideration that your current pup may be a 'late bloomer' and be more of a handful than you foresee as a teenager.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Aside from all the training issues...my biggest thing now is seniors. Apache is almost 9 & Kiya is 7-1/2. So even though there is a decent gap between the two of them, they both have arthritis and other issues so it gets expensive treating 2 dogs (I have 3). So you do have to realize things change during a difficult economy, I hate having to juggle vet bills, meds and supplements for mulitple animals on a tight buget.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Well, I pulled the trigger. I brought ace over to meet her and they seemed to get it on quite well, although ace did try to hump her repeatedly. Had them play for awhile out in front when we took her home and brought them in together and all went well although he is a bit to rough for her at this point. 

There crates are about a foot apart from each other and it doesn't seem to be an issue yet.. I will def let you guys know how it goes. My girlfriend will be in charge of the new pup and I will take care of Ace. I only wish she was a bit bigger to play with him, but I'll just have to wait as he already tried to rough house with her an she gave him a nice nip an he backed off. I went against the grain on this one guys hope all goes well!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Well thank god you came on here and asked for advice. I see you really analyzed what everyone had taken their time to write out and really thought about it. Good luck with the puppies - both of them.

Have you taken a look at this thread yet? It's a very good read for future reference.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/168990-why-ask-if-you-dont-want-hear.html


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Ugh why did you ask if you were going to ignore. I know its easy to believe you know best but seriously you have just ignored the advice that many people (With years of experience over you) have taken the time to give. 
I hope neither pup suffers now because you just couldnt wait. 
Good luck is all I can say because you are certainly going to need it in the next few months.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

catz said:


> Ugh why did you ask if you were going to ignore. I know its easy to believe you know best but seriously you have just ignored the advice that many people (With years of experience over you) have taken the time to give.
> I hope neither pup suffers now because you just couldnt wait.
> Good luck is all I can say because you are certainly going to need it in the next few months.



I didn't just ask here folks, I have talked to many many dog owners that have 2 + dogs in my neighborhood (including family members) and heard out everyone's thoughts. Many people have done so with success and many opinions I have received on here never ever went through the experience themselves, which those opinions carry the most weight. 

Who is to say a puppy will suffer? Some of you folks have jobs and do not spend even half the amount of time I spend as you are away out of the house at work. So that could be construed as unfair or suffering. Yourself owning 1 pup may get a lot less attention then I can give my pup even though I have 2 since I am home all day long  

Advice is advice, people ask for it to hear out all opinions, you should never force your will or force your way of thinking and anyone who goes against it is wrong (That is what we defeated in WWII)

So I did take my time and make a decision based on what I heard from all.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Sound asleep.. 

*****Image removed by Moderator- Maximum picture size allowed 800X600 **** -*


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Iannotti said:


> So I did take my time and make a decision based on what I heard from all.


I do hope you mean that you've been thinking about it and taking time since before this thread was made. The first post wasn't even 24 hours ago....

As you said, advice is advice, and only you really know what you're capable of.

Either way, good luck with the puppies. Post more pics when you get them!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Who is to say a puppy will suffer? Some of you folks have jobs and do not spend even half the amount of time I spend as you are away out of the house at work. So that could be construed as unfair or suffering. Yourself owning 1 pup may get a lot less attention then I can give my pup even though I have 2 since I am home all day long  

Just to say I am home with my dog all day. I have all the time in the world to spend with my girl and I still have problems with her. She still hit the teenage stage and she still developed bad habits (that we are working on) even though she had my constant attention. I can only imaging what it would of been like if she had another puppy to feed off. 
Yes your pups are angels now but they haven't come into their own yet and when they do you better be ready for twice the mess, twice the problems and twice the heart break when they are old. 
That being said the choice has been made and your best bet is to read as much as you can about raising two pups.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

You were given good advice. There are many reasons not to do two at once. I have done it, but I am set up for it. It is a LOT of training classes, a LOT of socialization both singly and together. And overall a lot of work. But, I am sure all of those posts discussed that.

My advice would have been, if you had to ask, than it's not a good idea -- not with everything, but with this. Once you have raised three or four dogs to the point where you want them to be (after they are full grown), then you have a much better idea what it takes to raise up and train one dog. Two brings its own set of challenges.

It is NEVER a good idea to buy a pet for a pet. It is you who will have to feed, vet, train, exercise, board, and bury the new dog. Reasons for getting another dog should be because the people want a new dog. We know that that is the case anyway. But, you also have to ask yourself if you are ready for the added work and cost, and what it is you want the new dog for that the old dog cannot provide. 

And yet you have the new puppy and the second crate and they are sleeping together and it is so sweet. It is mid October, next year at this time, I think you should follow up and discuss whether or not it actually was a good idea for you. Because you are right in that people have different situations.

So, in my opinion, and I have not seen you discuss this, here are some things to consider or plan for:
1. puppy classes. When you have two dogs it is MUCH more important that they are well trained. Both the new pup and the older pup should be in classes at least once a week probably for a year. And then occasionally.

2. boys and girls are capable of contributing to pregnancy prior to 1 year of age and this MUST NOT HAPPEN. So, do you have a plan for managing the heat cycle? 

3. Your puppies need to be socialized inside your home and outside of your home in many different locations/experiences, this should be done both singly and as a pair, so this is not twice the socialization, but three times the socialization. There is a good reason for this. Puppies get their confidence from their pack, so all the experiences as a pair, the puppies is not working toward being socialized when they are in a situation on there own. Dogs that are always together with a pack member can literally freak out become another dog without their buddy with them. You do not want to find out that this is the situation when your dog is going to the vet. So you have to train and socialize separately. But dogs can also act differently when they are with a pack member, so you really have to do it together too if you intend to take them places together. 

4. Male/Female, they should not have any problems with each other down the road, but you never can tell. I would look up NILIF and start now if you haven't already. Strong, consistent leadership will eliminate problems before they start. You do not want to suddenly have an 11 month old pup and a 14 month old pup that are putting bloody holes in each other. Probably won't be a problem, best to live in such a way as to avoid the issues, but if it does happen, you will need a plan. 

5. Old age. Hopefully your dogs will have many years with each other and you. I am hoping that you suffer the veterinary expense of two geriatric dogs, that is the best case scenario. However, as the pups will be strongly bonded, if one of them does die suddenly or early, that can take a tremendous toll on the surviving pup. Some dogs do not overcome it and follow their mate shortly afterwards -- usually with older dogs. And the grief of losing two dogs close together is hard. But because they are so close in age, we have to almost hope for that to happen in a dozen years or so. 

Any way, what is done is done. I would try to convince you to take the second puppy back, but I think you are head over heels in love with it, and would not be willing to take that kind of advice. Please do make up a plan for training, socialization, and leadership though.


----------



## KlausvonCrump (Jul 5, 2011)

selzer said:


> You were given good advice. There are many reasons not to do two at once. I have done it, but I am set up for it. It is a LOT of training classes, a LOT of socialization both singly and together. And overall a lot of work. But, I am sure all of those posts discussed that.
> 
> My advice would have been, if you had to ask, than it's not a good idea -- not with everything, but with this. Once you have raised three or four dogs to the point where you want them to be (after they are full grown), then you have a much better idea what it takes to raise up and train one dog. Two brings its own set of challenges.
> 
> ...


Great post. These are all things we considered before commiting to a second pup. Considering them and getting them done, well we will see how that goes  I know it will be A LOT of work but at our point in life we are ready.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think you took the advice, you posted your question yesterday at 10:26 and less than 24 hours you got yourself a puppy..

In your first post you say in one sentence, your dog is housetrained, then go on to say he has occasional accidents..well which is it?? If he's housetrained he doesn't GO in the house..

You got the pup, and admit your existing dog is to rough with her right now..

Something to keep in mind, DOUBLE the vet bills, also best to start saving for those unplanned emergency vet visits that can cost hundreds into thousands of dollars.

Another thing to consider, you've got two dogs very close in age,,should they reach the senior time of their life, they will most likely need more medical help, and losing two close in time is something I've gone thru TWICE and will never do again..

You did get good advice here, you chose to do what you wanted to do anyway, so why bother asking?? Good luck with your puppy, I can forsee lots of questions and possible problems coming in the near future..


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

selzer said:


> 1. puppy classes. When you have two dogs it is MUCH more important that they are well trained. Both the new pup and the older pup should be in classes at least once a week probably for a year. And then occasionally.


Boy, were WE in dreamland when we planned for this. We thought: We can bring all three dogs on the same night (training facility is an hour away). Luna, my youngest, was actually the furthest along in training so we figured: put her in a crate during class while we train the other two in Beginners. She cried. Piteously. Throughout THE ENTIRE CLASS. It was quite embarrassing and disrupting. After the first 15 minutes it became clear we needed a backup plan, and fast. (Luckily, my 21 year old brother was living with us at the time and we bribed him into coming along to watch her during our class the following weeks).

For the novice class, I prepared to take Luna out into the ring for her turn and Nova decided to cry. Piteously. Until my husband took him outside (in the subzero temps, I might add). 

So there's my experience with training three young dogs at the same time. I consider class vitally important and I wouldn't have missed it for anything, but it certainly was a challenge and not as fun as it would've been had I been able to work with just one.



JakodaCD OA said:


> Something to keep in mind, DOUBLE the vet bills, also best to start saving for those unplanned emergency vet visits that can cost hundreds into thousands of dollars.


This bears repeating. We thought we'd considered the costs before we adopted our third dog bringing our pet count to three large breed dogs and two large cats.

Four days after we brought Nova home, he managed to get a pop bottle top lodged in his throat. E-vet visit: $700.00.

Two days after that, one of our cats had a urinary blockage. E-vet visit and subsequent hospital stay: $1,200.00.

A couple weeks after that, Apollo started having mysterious kidney and liver issues. Vet told us he was "in renal failure." We searched and searched for answers, getting test after test and going to four different veterinarians, including the University vet clinic. Total approximate cost: $5,000.00.

A couple months after that, Luna tore her ACL. Estimated cost? $3,500.00 minimum. We couldn't get the surgery.

All this is likely moot, considering the OP has already gotten a 2nd puppy... but I thought I'd post in case anyone else is considering it.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Rott, I'm glad you posted the med costs, (tho I am very sorry you had to go thru it!)

TO THE OP, I hope you read the post above and will keep those medical costs in mind.

MOST people, who get a puppy or has multiple animals ALWAYS, and I mean ALWAYS thinks "oh my animals are healthy, no way will I have an emergency",,,but real life doesn't work that way And keep in mind, if one animal gets stomache upset, just like kids, you can bet the rest will get it to


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lucy Dog said:


> Well thank god you came on here and asked for advice. I see you really analyzed what everyone had taken their time to write out and really thought about it. Good luck with the puppies - both of them.
> 
> Have you taken a look at this thread yet? It's a very good read for future reference.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/168990-why-ask-if-you-dont-want-hear.html


Too funny, that's EXACTLY what I was thinking! The OP asked a question, 100% of the responses recommended waiting, and then the next time the OP comes on it's to talk about their new puppy! :wild:

There's a reason the best breeders won't sell two puppies to the same person (the best breeders, not just people trying to get rid of puppies for $$$), and it's for their puppies future well being and life.

And while I love that you also asked all your experienced neighbors that raised 2 GSD's about the same age.... here are a few other sites that have PROFESSIONALS and their recommendations and why. Least it's a heads up so you will be ready for all the extra cost, time, and things to be aware of:

http://www.uvhs.org/behavioral_docs/double_trouble.pdf

problems of buying and rearing Two Puppies from same litter

Leerburg | Raising 2 pups at one time in a Family Setting

Raising Siblings


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Iannotti said:


> Advice is advice, people ask for it to hear out all opinions, you should never force your will or force your way of thinking and anyone who goes against it is wrong (That is what we defeated in WWII


And then to add the icing to the cake, he goes on to compare his week long search for another puppy to the holocaust! You can't make this stuff up! :headbang:

Good luck with those puppies.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

[email protected]

I needed a laugh and that was it...lol


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> And then to add the icing to the cake, he goes on to compare his week long search for another puppy to the holocaust! You can't make this stuff up! :headbang:
> 
> Good luck with those puppies.


 
Respectably **** Lucy - You have yet to say ONE positive thing - full of negativity and your posts make ZERO sense, what week long search, what exactly are you talking about ONCE again? I have yet to see you make any real contribution to anything I have posted and it needs to stop.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Too funny, that's EXACTLY what I was thinking! The OP asked a question, 100% of the responses recommended waiting, and then the next time the OP comes on it's to talk about their new puppy! :wild:
> 
> There's a reason the best breeders won't sell two puppies to the same person (the best breeders, not just people trying to get rid of puppies for $$$), and it's for their puppies future well being and life.
> 
> ...


This isn't the ONLY dog forum online and you are not the only people to have raised dogs. Lets take a step back and actually read those links you posted - where you FAIL to mention they say you can do it if it is done RIGHT. 

These are NOT litter mates - they DO NOT sleep in the same crate.. LOTS of differences between litter mates and ones that have a few months age difference. 

Again folks some of you have done it with success and some of you wouldn't do it again. I know people that have done it and spoken to them directly whereas some of you just read what others post and automatically assume everything you read is always true without experiencing it for your self.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Let's play nice people! This is my Moderator Voice Talking!

The second puppy is purchased and now we can move on to be helpful for future issues and problems if they arise.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Iannotti said:


> This isn't the ONLY dog forum online and you are not the only people to have raised dogs. Lets take a step back and actually read those links you posted - where you FAIL to mention they say you can do it if it is done RIGHT.
> 
> These are NOT litter mates - they DO NOT sleep in the same crate.. LOTS of differences between litter mates and ones that have a few months age difference.
> 
> Again folks some of you have done it with success and some of you wouldn't do it again. I know people that have done it and spoken to them directly whereas some of you just read what others post and automatically assume everything you read is always true without experiencing it for your self.


Iannotti, if you contacted another forum and they were all on board with you getting 2 puppies so close in age, that's GREAT! They'll really be able to help you if any issues arise cause they were able to deal with it better than most of us would. That's great news you have other guidance from people that can help.

And I know exactly what those links say that I posted. I've read them many times. As I stated when I posted they are heads up for issues and problems that MAY arise and they can help anyone be prepared or prevent the pitfalls then can come up if we aren't aware. I have personally raised 4 puppies, 3 of them GSD's, and all with about 5 year split. I know I personally would never choose to raise 2 near the same age at the same time. 

GOOD LUCK, and I mean it. Because it's not about you, it's about your two puppies and I know we all wish the best for them to have the most opportunities and best life they possibly can have.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would wait untill my 1st dog is well trained and highly
socialized before bringing in a pup. for me it's easier to train
one dog.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

selzer said:


> You were given good advice. There are many reasons not to do two at once. I have done it, but I am set up for it. It is a LOT of training classes, a LOT of socialization both singly and together. And overall a lot of work. But, I am sure all of those posts discussed that.
> 
> My advice would have been, if you had to ask, than it's not a good idea -- not with everything, but with this. Once you have raised three or four dogs to the point where you want them to be (after they are full grown), then you have a much better idea what it takes to raise up and train one dog. Two brings its own set of challenges.
> 
> ...



Good points - Thanks for this. 

Yes, the female will be spayed and they both will get a ton of socialization. My male already has and will continue to do so! 

Thanks for the pointers!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Iannotti said:


> LOTS of differences between litter mates and ones that have a few months age difference.


And those differences are....?

I am sorry I made it late to this thread, I would have been among the vast majority that urged you to wait until your first dog was mature and well-trained before getting another puppy. I would like to invite you to consider taking the second puppy back, and explain to the breeder that you are in over your head and didn't realize how much more work two puppies are. You can do this as soon as you feel overwhelmed, but sooner is infinitely better than later.

Seriously--two puppies at once is three times as much work. You have to walk, play with, train, and socialize each pup separately, then you have to be able to walk, play with, train, and socialize both pups together, because each pup will behave VERY differently when its sibling isnt around (I know they aren't littermates, but two puppies this close in age are going to see themselves as sibilings). I have seen it countless times. Two puppies that grow up together consider themselves a unit if they do not spend a significant amount of quality time apart. If separated, they may become extremely distraught, and may have a completely different personality. A pup who is bold may suddenly become fearful. A pup that is friendly may suddenly become aggressive.

Two puppies will have a natural tendency to bond with each other first, and you second. This means that they consider each other far more important than you, and will listen to each other, not you. Totally logical if you think about it--if you were raised in a familly of dogs, and there was one other human about your age, who would you naturally want to bond to? In order to counteract this, you will need to walk, play, train, socialize, and spend quality time with each pup separately. They should not share a kennel, they should not sleep together. They can play together for an hour or so per day, but they should not spend their day together.

Do not be surprised if, even though you train them separately, they do not listen or obey you when they are together. For this reason, you not only have to train each pup separately, you also have to train them together, because they must learn that YOU need to be listened to, no matter if the other sibiling is there or not. So like I said, it is three times as much work.

I am sure that your neighbors have raised two puppies together and said it was no problem--but do the owners care whether the dogs are trained, or well-behaved? What do the owners expect from their dogs? 

Since you now have a male and a female close in age, you will need to get them spayed and neutered ASAP. You must not let them have an accidental litter. No excuses. There are different opinions on when it is best to spay/neuter, but in your situation, it would be best to spay your female before her first heat--around 6 months.

Now, even though I wish you'd have listened to our advice, I do hope you stick around, because you're going to need a lot of help and support on raising two puppies together and doing it the RIGHT way. I promise you're going to have questions, and there are people here who have a lot of experience raising puppies the right way--I would take a lot more stock in answers you get here, than the "answers" you get from your next door neighbor, unless your neighbor happens to be a dog behaviorist.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

'nuff said.

Now that you have two puppies, don't be reticent to ask, and hopefully benefit from seasoned advice.

I dare say, many counseled against two pups at once because they (we) have been there!

Good luck with your babies.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Freestep said:


> And those differences are....?
> 
> I am sorry I made it late to this thread, I would have been among the vast majority that urged you to wait until your first dog was mature and well-trained before getting another puppy. I would like to invite you to consider taking the second puppy back, and explain to the breeder that you are in over your head and didn't realize how much more work two puppies are. You can do this as soon as you feel overwhelmed, but sooner is infinitely better than later.
> 
> ...


Littermates sleep together - Mine did not and will not. 
Are the same age - Mine are not

Those are some BIG differences. Mine will not be in the same crate let alone be together alone or even sleep in the same room very shortly. Believe me, I know it isn't double the work, but I do like challenges as that is what made my business a 40K per month income just from Internet Marketing (Kinda like the big flashy adsense ads on the forum here) I like the challenge and money and time are not an issue for myself. 

Yes, I already know to spay her at 6 months  I do like to research and gather info before making a decision as big as adding a 2nd pup to the mix.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

I wish you the best of luck. I have a 6 month female GSD and I could not imagine tossing another puppy into the mix. I've found raising one puppy to be insanely time consuming. She is mostly good, but when quirks arise...we have to find a solution and apply it. For example, she had an issue with barking at children. To fix it, we had to socialize her to kids every single day. She now could care less about raising a fuss at kids...but I was drained by the time we worked things out. Naturally, we have lots of knuckle head moments to deal with as well. I love her to death and she is as sweet as can be...but I would never consider getting another puppy for at least a couple of years. My goal is to work with the one I have and make her as perfect as possible...and then *maybe *consider getting another.

Once again, I wish you the best of luck. You're in for a challenge.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i would wait untill my 1st dog is well trained and highly
> socialized before bringing in a pup. for me it's easier to train
> one dog.





Iannotti said:


> Littermates sleep together - Mine did not and will not.
> Are the same age - Mine are not
> 
> Those are some BIG differences. Mine will not be in the same crate let alone be together alone or even sleep in the same room very shortly. Believe me, I know it isn't double the work, but I do like challenges as that is what made my business a 40K per month income just from Internet Marketing (Kinda like the big flashy adsense ads on the forum here) I like the challenge and money and time are not an issue for myself.
> ...


Good luck. 
I have 2 dogs, I added my 2nd dog when my GSD was 1 year old. It will be double the work, so it's a good thing that you like challenges. 

I hope that you don't plan on leaving them in those crates all day. Sorry if that offends you but that is something that I can't stand people doing, and since you showed a picture of them in the crates I just wanted to put my two cents in.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Germanshepherdlova said:


> Good luck.
> I have 2 dogs, I added my 2nd dog when my GSD was 1 year old. It will be double the work, so it's a good thing that you like challenges.
> 
> I hope that you don't plan on leaving them in those crates all day. Sorry if that offends you but that is something that I can't stand people doing, and since you showed a picture of them in the crates I just wanted to put my two cents in.



No sir, I am crate training them. I do not allow them to roam free all hours of the day. Crate/Pee/Play/Train/Sleep is the cycle they are on.


First night went very well. She did not cry or make a peep her first night here. I'm guessing it is because of Ace being in his crate on one side and my bed on the other side. 

So far all is well. She hasn't gone in the house yet, and seems to have picked up house training a bit quicker than Ace did. They get it on great, outside on a short walk she has had no leash troubles and likes to follow Ace around.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Iannotti said:


> Littermates sleep together - Mine did not and will not.
> Are the same age - Mine are not
> 
> Those are some BIG differences.


What makes those differences "BIG"? Since you seem to be an expert on puppy development all of a sudden, explain how either of those things will make a difference in how you raise these two puppies? 

For practical purposes, a few months age difference is not very significant. The fact that they did not sleep together as newborns is not very significant at this point. What is significant is what you do with them NOW; even though they are not technically siblings, they will perceive each other that way. Dogs will tend to bond with other dogs that are close in age, unless you take proactive steps to ensure that they bond with YOU. Don't think your job will be any easier just because these puppies did not feed at the same belly. All training you have done with the older pup is prone to backslide now that a new pup has been introduced to the pack--be aware of this and prepare for it.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Iannotti said:


> They get it on great, outside on a short walk she has had no leash troubles and likes to follow Ace around.


She should be learning to follow YOU around.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL, my sister has two girls, three months apart. One just turned 5 and the other will be 5 in January. She claims she is moving out when the girls turn 13. Sorry guys, but since girls mature a little faster, these babies (puppies) are probably going to be in the teenager, butthead stage at the same time. Two heads are better than one for getting in trouble. And if three 10 week old puppies can manage to bring a tree into the house, ok nine foot long tree limb with leaves and branches, I can just imagine the fun you might be in for. And do not be surprised if the female rules the roost.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Iannotti said:


> but I do like challenges as that is what made my business a* 40K per month income* just from Internet Marketing (Kinda like the big flashy adsense ads on the forum here) I like the challenge and money and time are not an issue for myself.


Thats great in this economy, guess the medical expenses won't be a problem at all.
Just when I thought I could catch a break, my cat had to go to the vet last night. Another $450 down the drain, oh well. Your lucky you don't have to worry about money.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Freestep said:


> She should be learning to follow YOU around.



The first few times out on a walk - no leash trouble at all. Whether she wanted to follow myself or Ace makes no difference, at this point I'm getting her use to the leash and I'd sign up this any day of the week. When we take her out alone she does not have any issues coming along with myself today without Ace outside with us.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

selzer said:


> LOL, my sister has two girls, three months apart. One just turned 5 and the other will be 5 in January. She claims she is moving out when the girls turn 13. Sorry guys, but since girls mature a little faster, these babies (puppies) are probably going to be in the teenager, butthead stage at the same time. Two heads are better than one for getting in trouble. And if three 10 week old puppies can manage to bring a tree into the house, ok nine foot long tree limb with leaves and branches, I can just imagine the fun you might be in for. And do not be surprised if the female rules the roost.


LOl I wish they would have that chance, I live in a city and they wouldn't get to find a limb like that around here.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Gracie's My Girl said:


> I wish you the best of luck. I have a 6 month female GSD and I could not imagine tossing another puppy into the mix. I've found raising one puppy to be insanely time consuming. She is mostly good, but when quirks arise...we have to find a solution and apply it. For example, she had an issue with barking at children. To fix it, we had to socialize her to kids every single day. She now could care less about raising a fuss at kids...but I was drained by the time we worked things out. Naturally, we have lots of knuckle head moments to deal with as well. I love her to death and she is as sweet as can be...but I would never consider getting another puppy for at least a couple of years. My goal is to work with the one I have and make her as perfect as possible...and then *maybe *consider getting another.
> 
> Once again, I wish you the best of luck. You're in for a challenge.


Luckily Ace has great temperament. He isn't scared of anything nor does he bark at people, kids or other dogs. He will bark at me in the crate when he wants to go out to the bathroom and to play, but other than that he is a cool customer. I'm hoping the female pup picks up on all this and follows his behavior.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Iannotti said:


> Luckily Ace has great temperament. He isn't scared of anything nor does he bark at people, kids or other dogs. He will bark at me in the crate when he wants to go out to the bathroom and to play, but other than that he is a cool customer. I'm hoping the female pup picks up on all this and follows his behavior.


I hope I'm not giving the impression that our puppy has a weak temperament. She can handle herself very well in all kinds of circumstances, but she does tend to be a little shy sometimes though. I guess what I was trying to emphasize is that quirks can arise and it can take a great deal of work to apply the solution, especially if you are juggling two puppies. 

Just as a quick thought, I would avoid allowing your newest puppy to depend on the other puppy for cues on how to behave. While I imagine that it would help, I also see the importance of getting the puppy to receive the majority of cues from you. It's certainly something to consider.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Personally I prefer waiting until one dog has had a good amount of training and is an adult before I bring in another. It can be difficult to train two at once and it is hard to give them both enough training attention if they are both being trained at the same time.

If your dog needs a playmate I'd check around with friends or people in the neighborhood to see if you can find a dog who is a good match in play. Bianca's best friend to play with was a puppy about 4-5 months old when we met him and Bianca was 5 years old but they played great together.


----------



## Iannotti (May 17, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> Personally I prefer waiting until one dog has had a good amount of training and is an adult before I bring in another. It can be difficult to train two at once and it is hard to give them both enough training attention if they are both being trained at the same time.
> 
> If your dog needs a playmate I'd check around with friends or people in the neighborhood to see if you can find a dog who is a good match in play. Bianca's best friend to play with was a puppy about 4-5 months old when we met him and Bianca was 5 years old but they played great together.



You folks aren't kidding it is tough for sure. I found a highly respectable trainer for GSD from the United Schutzhund Clubs Of America not far from me. His name is Steve Hong. He offers a 3-4 week training program that is on his premises, so I will be signing Ace up for this and while Ace is gone for a few weeks, I'll be working with the lil girl more one on one.


----------

